# Great Ocean Road Breweries?



## time01 (22/7/09)

afternoon all,

long time reader first time poster.

im planning to do the great ocean road for my honeymoon next yr (7-10 days) and as it will be both our first time in the area, I was wondering if anyone could advise on micro-breweries, pubs, and vinyards are worth checking out?

many thanks!

Tim.


----------



## fraser_john (22/7/09)

Flying Horse in Warnambool, food is good, beers better.

There is also a brewery at Barongarook http://www.otwayestate.com.au/ have not been there, but had their pale ale which was quite tasty.

John


----------



## HoppingMad (22/7/09)

The new microbrewery at Forrest (otway area) is all rumours sadly. Not open yet. So you won't find much in terms of Craft Beer along the ocean road.
If you go further down to Warrnambool then the Flying Horse is getting a pretty good rap, if you're driving that far.

In terms of Wineries, the cream of them are in the Bellarine Peninsula (particularly around Port Arlington), which is not exactly along the ocean road. The one I rate high is Scotchmans Hill which has good quality wine on the hill above the bay. Pettavel Winery would be more on route for you and is an excellent large scale winery with good food and a big expanse of vines.

But yeah beerwise - not much is springing to mind. Torquay, Angelsea, Aireys, Fairhaven, Lorne, Wye River, Apollo Bay? Nada. Just pubs and the odd cafe.
Beautiful part of the world though.

Hopper.


----------



## Ronin (22/7/09)

fraser_john said:


> Flying Horse in Warnambool, food is good, beers better.
> 
> There is also a brewery at Barongarook http://www.otwayestate.com.au/ have not been there, but had their pale ale which was quite tasty.
> 
> John



Otway Estate can be a mixed bag. Their summer ale was great on tap at the brewery, but lacks something out of the bottle. The Otway Wheat Beer was just a stack of mandarin on tap (which I really liked) but agains lacks something out of the bottle. The Otway Ale is one of my favourite beers at the moment, really nice. The belgian strong had some nice flavours, but was really undercarbonated to the point of having no head at all. The three belgians that they do, the saison, biere de garde and farmhouse ale are all great beers.

All that being said, I thought the beers at the brewery were really nice. I think the issues I have with their bottled beers are more because they don't have a high turnover at the bottle shops/pubs etc so they aren't at their peak when I order them. 

Worth a visit.

James


----------



## bulp (22/7/09)

Nothing other than the ones that have been mentioned, but if you want a nice pub with awesome views the Wye river pub is hard to go past, last time i was there the meals were awesome and they even had a couple of Grand ridge Brewery beers on tap, don't know if this is still the case haven't been there in a couple of years but definately worth a look.

+1 for the Otway estate beers too i really liked their Irish red ale and the Wit, it would be worth the extra effort.

Cheers


----------



## Wonderwoman (22/7/09)

+1 for otway estate. I've only tried one of their beers (bottled) at a restaurant in Apollo Bay, but plan to make a visit to the brewery/winery in the future

-1 for Wye river pub. I've heard lots of people recommend it, but the one time I went there for lunch it was terrible (maybe it's normally nice and I picked a bad day?). The food took over an hour to come and was sub-standard when it did. The bar staff tried to sell me bottled water when I asked for tap water (one of my pet peeves) and it was full of screaming children on the day I went :angry: 

as for wineries - I'd recommend bellbrae estate http://www.bellbraeestate.com.au/ they're literally on the great ocean road. they do a nice sparkling shiraz.


----------



## mr_tyreman (22/7/09)

Im partial to the Aireys Inlet pub, pretty sure theres just ya run of the mill beers, but its one of those pubs thats very homely and great on a bright sunny day to go sit out side and relax  

my 2c


----------



## Maple (22/7/09)

You could always just go to borders, grab a book of the Great Ocean Road, get a hotel room in Melb, have yourself a good ol honeymoon time, and take your tour of all the Vic breweries by grabbing an afternoon at Mrs Parmas - and a meal too! 

But seriously, Above mentioned are all I know of...nothing more to contribute, really...


----------



## spog (22/7/09)

time01 said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> long time reader first time poster.
> 
> ...


go to the victorian governments web page and in there you will find a guide to victoria's micro breweries which gives locations,map references,phone numbers,opening/trading hours and web sites.
or try the tourist office onya way home from work they have them.....cheers.......spog......


----------



## hairyson (22/7/09)

time01 said:


> im planning to do the great ocean road for my honeymoon next yr (7-10 days) and as it will be both our first time in the area, I was wondering if anyone could advise on micro-breweries, pubs, and vinyards are worth checking out?


I'm planning to 'do' my wife tonight... are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## spog (22/7/09)

benny said:


> I'm planning to 'do' my wife tonight... are we talking about the same thing?



rotflmao...cheers.....spog..


----------



## jimi (22/7/09)

When I was last talking to Luke Scott (the otway estate brewer) they were brewing all the flying horse beers until a replacement for Gerard (who went back to Paddys) is found. This was a few months ago, not sure of the situation now Luke works mixed days at the brewery and some in promotion etc in Geelong / Melb (which??), would be a good idea to give them a call first to see, he's a good bloke to chat to. In a years time (your anniversary) the forrest brewery might be going :unsure: ?? I'm keeping an ear out for it's opening. The Red Duck is just outside of Camperdown, but I believe you need to get a whole crew for it to open it's doors.


----------



## dogs01 (23/7/09)

You can also try Bellerine Estate as they are a winery and brewery all in one. The Mussel Stout was not a bad drop when I visited about 18 months ago.
www.*bellarine*estate.com.au

dogs01


----------



## Gerard_M (23/7/09)

jimi said:


> When I was last talking to Luke Scott (the otway estate brewer) they were brewing all the flying horse beers until a replacement for Gerard (who went back to Paddys) is found. This was a few months ago, not sure of the situation now



The new brewer has been at The Flying Horse for a couple of weeks now. He has just fired up the new brewery, lets hope it works properly!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## time01 (2/8/09)

cheers for the tips boys, much appreciated!


----------



## Bakes (18/8/09)

If your going to be going down that way next year, Red Duck should have their cellar door open in Camperdown. They plan to have it open in October.

There is also a distillery at the old Railway Shed in Timboon which is about 15 minutes inland of Port Campbell. I think their whiskey's may nearly be ready to be released too.


----------



## Millet Man (18/8/09)

Gerard_M said:


> The new brewer has been at The Flying Horse for a couple of weeks now. He has just fired up the new brewery, lets hope it works properly!
> Cheers
> Gerard


Dropped in there about a week ago to get some dirty angel to take home for the missus and they didn't have any - still a few weeks away apparently. Must be having some problems getting it up and running or is it just the bottling? (I didn't check if it was on tap though as I had a 2 hr drive home.)

The good wife was most upset at missing out.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## jimi (18/8/09)

Bakes said:


> If your going to be going down that way next year, Red Duck should have their cellar door open in Camperdown. They plan to have it open in October.
> 
> There is also a distillery at the old Railway Shed in Timboon which is about 15 minutes inland of Port Campbell. I think their whiskey's may nearly be ready to be released too.



I believe Red Duck brewery is about 5min out of Camperdown at the Purrambeet Estate. Is their planned 'cellar door' at the brewery or in town (if so where)?


----------



## Hubby (22/8/09)

jimi said:


> I believe Red Duck brewery is about 5min out of Camperdown at the Purrambeet Estate. Is their planned 'cellar door' at the brewery or in town (if so where)?


From his website:


"Red Duck" said:


> Opening in Spring 2009: Red Duck Provedore
> 243 Manifold Street, Camperdown.
> 
> mob :0407 526 540


Not sure if he's open yet?


----------



## Bakes (22/8/09)

Yeah thats the one. In the main st (Princes Hwy) as if you were driving through to Warrnambool. I think it was the Betta Electrical store, may have the wrong one, but its along that strip near there.

They're planning on having it open by/during October, but I think they were waiting on some council approval so could be a bit longer.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (22/8/09)

The Otway guys also own the Gellibrand Pub and all their beers are on tap there. Good food, too. Accommodation is available in the pub, making for an easy trip "home" at the end of the night. Very nice beer garden out the back overlooking a cow pasture and hills. Perfect spot for a pint...


----------



## time01 (5/4/10)

many thanks for the advice everyone.
got my brewery venues sorted, flying horse, red duck,& otway have also decided to pop over to mornington peninsula so will visit red hill and true south.
still deciding on vineyards in both areas, so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (5/4/10)

> The new microbrewery at Forrest (otway area) is all rumours sadly. Not open yet.




I drove through Forrest yesterday - there's a big sign hanging outside the building with "brewery and cafe opening soon" - so fingers crossed it won't be long. Might even be open in time for the honeymoon!


----------

